# هل بإمكاني ترهيم أو تعديل السوفتنر الى فلتر تنقية شوائب فقط ؟ ساعدوني ساعدكم الله ؟



## سوفتنر (9 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهدي الى هذا السوفتنر من أحد أصدقائي وأنا في البيت لاأحتاج السوفتنر لأن الماء الذي يتدفق الى البيت ليس كلسيآ ولا مالحآ وإنما هو أحمر اللون من الطين والشوائب فأنا بحاجة ماسه الى فلتر تنقيه أكثر ، سألت عن جدوى تعديله الى جهاز تنقيه فلم أجد إجابه شافيه ، ووكيل هذا الجهاز لايستبدل الرأس الى ب1500 ريال ويعتبر مبلغ كبير ، علمآ ااني إستبدلت الرزن الموجود داخل الجهاز بكربون نشط ، فقط المشكلة في الرأس ، هل له حلآ ؟وكيف ؟ علما أن جهاز سوفتنر أمريكي ،،،،،،،، شكرالكم


----------



## سوفتنر (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موقع بهذه الضخامة ومهندسين لايستهان بهم ، ولا أجد من يجيب سؤالي ؟


----------



## سوفتنر (11 سبتمبر 2013)

أشكركم بالغ الشكر على تفاعلكم معي وإعطائي أنجع الحول بكثرة مشاركاتكم ، لا تدركون مدى إمتناني لكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم عذرا على التأخير في الاجابة ولا داعي لما تفضلت به 
اما بخصوص الحل وللتمكن من الاجابة على اي موضوع يحتاج الامر الى معرفة التصميم وكم سعته لان الحل الوحيد للاطيان هو باستخدام فلتر رملي وبعدة فلتر كربوني ولكن هل سعة السوفتنر عندك تكفي ام لا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (18 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

ياريت توضح من سؤالك اذا كنت تريد تعديل الفزيل vessel ام الهيد (رأس التحكم )


----------



## maidi (30 نوفمبر 2013)

تحية طيبة 
ســأجيب على ســؤالك حتى ولو كان الرد متأخراً ، ونصيحة للجميع ، حتى ولو كنت تعرف القيام بتغير المواد من الريزين إلى مواد الفلتر ، فإن لديك مشــكلة في تغيير الكامات التي تختص في أزمنة فتح وإغلاق البوابات المطاطية لمراحل الغســيل ( إذا افترضنا جدلاً أن البوابات ســليمة من الناحية الفنية ) . هذا النوع من رؤوس التحكم يأتي معه قطع تبديل ( غالباً يحتفظ الوكيل أو البائع بها ولا يعطيها للزبون ليحصر عملية الصيانة به ) . إذا كنت تعرف أية قطعة من الكامات المختصة بعملية سحب الملح وتعرف فك وتركيب الرأس ( إذا كنت لأول مرة تريد فك وتركيب الرأس ، فلا أنصحك بذلك ، لأن العملية تحتاج لخبرة ) 
اذهب للوكيل واطلب منه الكامة التي تريد استبدالها بدلاً من الكامة المختصة بسحب الملح . 
وإذا لم تتوفر لديك هذه الأمور اطلب من صديقك أالذي أهداك الجهاز أن يعلمك طريقة التنشــيط اليدوي لتتجاوز الزمن المختص بســحب الملح . 
بإمكانك أيضاً أن تســتخدم نفس الرأس إذا أردت ولكن ستتنظر طويلاً حوالي ســاعة وربع الســاعة ليعود الجهاز للخدمة ( لا تنســى إلغاء عمل صمام رجوع الماء لخزان الملح ) . شـــكراً لســعة صدرك وتفهمك .
نصحية للجميع : لا تشـــتري جهاز قديم إذا لم تكن تعرف عنه أية معلومات ، ولا تشـــتري أية جهاز جديد إلا إذا أنت فتحت صندوقه المغلق بيدك واحتفظت بقطع التبديل المرســلة من الشــركة المصنعة ، اطلب ذلك من الوكيل أو البائع ). 
شكراً مرة أخرى .



سوفتنر قال:


> أشكركم بالغ الشكر على تفاعلكم معي وإعطائي أنجع الحول بكثرة مشاركاتكم ، لا تدركون مدى إمتناني لكم


----------

